# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  John Hiatt's "Have a Little Faith In Me" with gospel choir??

## Bart -my real name-

Any John Hiatt fans out there?  Maybe you can help me track down a version of his song "Have A Little Faith In Me".

Lately, I've been hearing a version of that song on Sirius radio with some sort of choir singing backgound vocals.  They really add to the song and this version blows away the original in my opinion.  The problem is, I don't know where it comes from.  The original version is just him and the piano and I haven't been able to find a version of him doing it with a choir.

Has anyone heard this version?
Do you know where it't from?

Thanks!
Bart

----------


## NHDiane

Bart - BIG John H fans here but haven't heard the version.  Keep me posted so I can listen.

----------


## MIke R

yes...both  NHDiane   and I and KevinS were recently at his show here in NH which was incredibly good

thanks for the heads up

----------


## NHDiane

Bart - are you sure it's John himself?  You've probably already found the YouTube version by the Gospel Choir of the Cascades performance at Easter 2010 which is done by a choir member.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks Diane!  I did see that version on youtube of "just" the gospel choir doing it, but that's not what they're playing on Sirius.  I also found a youtube video of Hiatt himself backed by a choir, but I think the song they're playing on the radio is a different version.  The one they played on Sirius seems to have a lot more background singing going on than the youtube version of Hiatt/choir.

----------


## NHDiane

I'm stumped...that song is one of his best IMHO

----------


## KevinS

I've only got two versions of Have a Little Faith In Me with me.  It's not the version from Greatest Hits: The A&M Years.  It sounds like it's the version on The Best of John Hiatt. 

Excuse me while I go listen to Memphis in The Meantime, just to hear the bicycle bell...

Which Sirius channel are you hearing Have a Little Faith In Me on?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Either The Spectrum or Coffee House, but it's more likely the Spectrum.

----------


## MIke R

> Either The Spectrum or Coffee House, but it's more likely the Spectrum.




dont know how I missed it then..Spectrum is pretty much all I listen to

----------


## KevinS

Dogstar says the song is from Hiatt Comes Alive at Buddhokan, but I'm not sure that I believe them.  Does it sound like a Live version?  I don't have that CD, so I can't check it.  

So far, I'm going with the version on The Best of John Hiatt.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Ha!  I checked Dogstar too.  Then I ordered Live at Buddhokan.  Then I listened to the disc.  Now I don't trust Dogstar anymore!

So the "Best of" record has backup singers on it?  If so, that must be the one.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I also sent an email to the Spectrum 2 weeks ago, but have heard nothing.  I sent another one today.

----------


## KevinS

> So the "Best of" record has backup singers on it?  If so, that must be the one.



Yes, it does.  My hearing isn't the best, but there's a single female voice that comes in at about 1:50, followed by the choir at about 2:40.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-John-Hiatt/dp/B000009RN8

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks!  Just ordered a used copy for 5 bucks which includes shipping and handling!

----------


## KevinS

The original version on Bring The Family has no choir.  I checked the liner notes for The Best of John Hiatt.  It doesn't identify the choir, but it lists Shannon McNally as "featured background" and Mervyn Warren as "choir arrangement and direction".

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks Kevin!  That's probably the version.  One of the reviews on amazon mentioned the choir too.

Here's the youtube version I found with a choir, but I don't think this is the same one I heard on sirius:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXeYIrfrbig

This is a great version, but my memory tells me the sirius version is "greater"!

----------


## KevinS

Bart, you're correct that the Youtube version is great, but the Best of John Hiatt version that you heard on Sirius is greater.

I love the song.  It's a great song.  But the Gospel Choir makes it an outstanding song.  There are other songs on that CD that blow me away.  Drive South and Memphis In The Meantime come to mind.

I first heard John Hiatt on the very first Internet Radio broadcast of Radio Margaritaville, maybe 10 years ago.  I think that the song was Drive South.  It blew me away.  I was all "Who is this guy, and why have I never heard of him before?".  I've since been to some great Hiatt concerts, including the one that Mike referenced earlier, at the Lebanon Opera House. I've also met Hiatt, due in part to having (at the time) incredible access at the South Shore Music Circus.

----------


## MIke R

gee I 'd like to thear this version you guys are referring to

----------


## Bart -my real name-

You could probably download (itunes) the version that Kevin posted above.  But I'm a hold-the-CD-in-my-hand type of person so I'm doing it the old fashioned way....ordering the disc on line!

----------


## KevinS

> gee I 'd like to thear this version you guys are referring to



Well the next time that you, me, and my iAnything are in the same place...

----------


## MIke R

well that would be either Portland Maine or Boston in March

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks Kevin!  This *IS* the version that I've been looking for.  The disc came today and I'm cranking it out now.

Thanks again for helping me track it down!

----------


## KevinS

No worries Bart, happy to help.

----------


## KevinS

So, 4.5 years later, unrelated to this thread, I'm wondering who the percussionist was who played the bicycle bell on Memphis In The Meantime (it was session drummer Jim Keltner).  In my search, I run across this thread.  The "Have A Little Faith In Me" version that Bart, Mike, and I discussed is still an outstanding song!

Back to Keltner, who has now led me to the one album by Little Village (John Hiatt, Jim Kiltner, Ry Cooder, Nick Lowe).  I've pulled it up on Amazon, I've sampled it. and I'm thinking about it, but I'm unlikely to pull the "buy" trigger.

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Villag...5902433&sr=8-2

----------


## rjwmpls

I believe the original is by Delbert McClinton.

----------


## stbartshopper

We love it on Sirius as well. When someone finds it, please post it!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

I like John Hiatt, but I had never heard this song until today.  It is excellent!  Thanks for posting.

----------

